# Suggestions Appreciated



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd like some ideas for some menus if anyone would care to help out. But first, a little background info. I'm catering, but I still work a full time 40+hour a week job. Catering is just on the side. I got an offer for a job during the week, which there is no way I could actually be there for the job. However, the customer would consider a cold meal that I could leave in the refrigerator for them. 

So, I'd like some ideas for this cold luncheon. It's a ladies luncheon at a church, and I don't really want to charge more that $10 a person. $12 absolute max. Something simple, but classy and elegant. Something that makes an impression even though it's just a simple cold lunch. Something that keeps very well in the refrigerator. 

I'd really appreciate any and all suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chefphilhahn (Nov 9, 2005)

Salad entrees are always a hit with Church ladies. Try this, they will love it.

· 1/2 cup cider vinegar 
· 1/4 cup cranberries 
· 1/4 cup olive oil 
· 2 teaspoons white sugar 
· 1/8 teaspoon kosher salt 
· 1 pinch freshly ground black pepper 
· 
· 2 heads romaine lettuce - rinsed, dried, and torn into bite-size pieces 
· 2 medium heads Belgian endive - washed, dried and chopped 
· 2 red Anjou pears 
· 1/2 cup toasted walnuts, chopped 
· 1/2 cup crumbled Gorgonzola cheese 
*DIRECTIONS:*

*1. *In a saucepan, combine vinegar and cranberries. Cook over medium heat until cranberries soften. Remove from heat; add olive oil, sugar, salt and pepper. Place in blender and mix until smooth. Refrigerate until chilled.
*2. *Core and julienne one pear, core and dice the other.
*3. *In a large bowl, combine the Romaine lettuce, endive, diced pears, walnuts and Gorgonzola. Toss and drizzle with enough dressing to coat.
*4. *Divide among salad plates and garnish with julienned pear. Top with any additional walnuts as well.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds like a job for garde manger.

Just about any flavorful charcuterie with some colorful veggies in a good aspic will wow the ladies and be quite elegant.


----------

